# My two cents worth on taurus



## deskjockey12

I wanted a 22 revolver for some inexpensive range and backyard target shooting fun. I decided to go with Taurus in spite of the many negative experiences I read about. As an owner of sw revolvers and colt 1911 and a couple of cz's, I know what quality feels and looks like. I figured what the heck, maybe I would be lucky. From moment I opened the case the gun oozed cheapness. I released the cylinder and couldn't get it bac in. The ejector rod had not been tightened and slid part ways out so as not to fit back into slot. I got out some pliers and fixed that problem. I decided to check all screws and a plate screw was barely holding on until I tightened that. Finally after this maintenance on the brand new gun, I took it to the range and it shot like crap. Single action trigger pull was stiffer than double action pull on my sw's. I will sell this gun at first opportunity and never by a Taurus product again. I know thre are some out here who have had okay experiences with this mfg, but my advice.....don't take the chance you get one of the good ones. Save your money until you can buy better quality.


----------



## denner

deskjockey12 said:


> Single action trigger pull was stiffer than double action pull on my sw's.


Wow. I know the factory DA on S&W's is far from light, very smooth however. I've been tempted a time or two to buy Taurus, but always passed. I've heard the P92"s and the Beretta clones are good.


----------



## berettabone

What a suprise......:buttkick:


----------



## JMessmer

Friends don't let friends buy Taurus.


----------



## LePetomane

Didn't you inspect the gun before you bought it?


----------



## deskjockey12

LePetomane said:


> Didn't you inspect the gun before you bought it?


purchased gun online factory new and picked up from a transfer dealer...i figured it was my gun at that point and any dealings would be at that point with the mfg


----------



## chessail77

Sorry for your bad experience, hopefully others on here can learn from it ...


----------



## Jonny_Cannon

That's good to know. I was considering a Taurus PT1911 stainless that was for sale used for $500. Now I know why it's for sale. Screw it. I'll put the money in a jar and save for something better.

Thank-you. You just save me half a G-note.

Cannon


----------



## koolman

DJ 12, I believe you'r right on the Money. I to have never bought a Taurus gun before, till just recently, A complete POS, Shoot 2 or 3 times and the cylinder won't turn, shoot 3 or 4 more time's and the cylinder shows cracks through it. Never again! will I waste my money on another Taurus product................Like the old sayin goe's...........ya get what ya pay for....


----------



## warbird1

I have mixed reviews. I bought a new Taurus .22 stainless. It did have a very heavy trigger pull but was accurate enough. The hammer spur was two short and deeply grooved to use in single action and for me too small of a grip. I sold it. On the other hand I bought a PT92 stainless which I could not like any better. Great looks and accurate. Put a Pachmayr Tactical Grip Sleeve on it and it is perfect for my long fingers. I don't expect to ever get rid of it.


----------



## marvin1

Hi, I'm new to the forum, but just wanted to say I have 3 Taurus handguns and none of them has ever had any kind of problem, I have a Taurus Tracker 44 mag, a 38 special, and a PT-809 the 809 is the newest addition and I have shot over a 100 rds through it with no ftf or fte, it's a great gun that is very accurate, easy to clean and very, very dependable, it came wuth 2 17rd mags, 3 back straps, an easyloader, and a cleaning brush for $349.00 I absoludely love it and my other guns as well. Marvin1.


----------



## floridaowner

I have a TCP 380 and have never had a single problem with it. Because of the small size I don't shoot it a lot but I do use it on every trip to the range and have put several hundred rounds through it without a single issue. Did you even bother talking to factory service about your problems?


----------



## SMann

If you have a good Taurus, good for you. If you are considering buying a Taurus, good luck. I think I'll pass.


----------



## TAPnRACK

Not a fan of Taurus autos... worst trigger pull I've used and not as accurate as other firearms. 

New gun users tend to like Taurus autos because they look nice and cost is much less than similar firearms. Once you try a gun with a smooth (no creep) trigger that breaks like glass you'll never go back.

just my 2 cents after being a former Taurus owner... revolvers are great though.


----------



## rdstrain49

Never met a Taurus I could like.


----------



## marvin1

TAPnRACK said:


> Not a fan of Taurus autos... worst trigger pull I've used and not as accurate as other firearms.
> 
> New gun users tend to like Taurus autos because they look nice and cost is much less than similar firearms. Once you try a gun with a smooth (no creep) trigger that breaks like glass you'll never go back.
> 
> just my 2 cents after being a former Taurus owner... revolvers are great though.


 If you don't like Taurus--That's Fine-- but I'm not sure you've ever even shot one, the trigger on my Taurus 809 is one of the smoothest I've ever seen on any gun I've shot, and I've shot most of them, I just could'nt ask for a better trigger pull, maybe the pre years before Taurus bought out Beretta was different but right now they make somereally nice guns.


----------



## Bisley

There are two kinds of Taurus owners - the ones who have a good one, and the ones who have had a bad one. There seems to be an equal amount of both types.


----------



## TAPnRACK

Taurus dosen't own Beretta... they simply bought the a factory in Brazil that used to manufacture 92's... along with a licensing agreement.

I was simply giving my 2 cents since that is the title of the thread. If your enjoying your Taurus firearms thats all that matters... different strokes for different folks.


----------



## berettatoter

Poor Taurus.:watching:


----------



## deskjockey12

floridaowner said:


> I have a TCP 380 and have never had a single problem with it. Because of the small size I don't shoot it a lot but I do use it on every trip to the range and have put several hundred rounds through it without a single issue. Did you even bother talking to factory service about your problems?


I already wasted $ and don't plan to waste my time too. Nothing will sway me in favor of this mfg. but I know many seem to be good with their products so it appears to be a roll of dice. What makes a FOrd guy versus a Chevy guy? There is room for everyone in this world so great for those with a good Taurus experience. But anyone sthinking of buying one should be prepared to be disappointed because it appears a bad outcome is more likely with this mfg than any other gun maker out there.


----------



## badge851

I have ten Taurus® revolvers.
• Mdl 85B2CH 38 Special - 1994
• Mdl 669SS4CP 357 Magnum - 1996
• Mdl 85B2 38 Special - 1997
• Mdl 617SS2 357 Magnum - 2003
• Mdl 605SS3 357 Magnum - 2006
• Mdl 85SS2UL 38 Special - 2007
• Mdl 605SS2 357 Magnum - 2010
• Mdl 605SS2 357 Magnum - 2012
• Mdl 85SS2UL 38 Special - 2012
• Mdl 425SS2 41 Magnum - 2012

All have performed superbly and I continue to shoot them all almost every week.

I have only encountered these problems.........
• Mdl 85B2CH broke a firing pin (part# 19) after 11,000+ rounds. I replaced the firing pin & it's still going strong.
• Mdl 85SS2UL had the cylinder stop (part# 44) wear down after 10,000 rounds. Called Taurus® and they shipped the part right away. Installed new cylinder stop and now the gun works fine.

Any time I had to send a gun in they fixed and returned it when they said they would. Specifically.....................
• Mdl 617 developed excessive cylinder to forcing cone gap (.011") after almost 6,000 rounds. I sent it to Taurus® and they replaced the cylinder (part# 8) and adjusted the yoke (part# 9) *I've since put 3,000+ rounds through it and it's still going strong.
• Mdl 605SS2 locked up after 5,500+ rounds. Sent the gun in and Taurus® said the problem was not repairable. Taurus®in turn sent me a new gun.

I will not hesitate to buy additional Taurus® revolvers. They are an outstanding value.
Here is a wealth of Taurus® information..........

Taurus Firearms Forum - TaurusArmed.net


----------



## berettabone

Have any semi auto's?????????


badge851 said:


> I have ten Taurus® revolvers.
> • Mdl 85B2CH 38 Special - 1994
> • Mdl 669SS4CP 357 Magnum - 1996
> • Mdl 85B2 38 Special - 1997
> • Mdl 617SS2 357 Magnum - 2003
> • Mdl 605SS3 357 Magnum - 2006
> • Mdl 85SS2UL 38 Special - 2007
> • Mdl 605SS2 357 Magnum - 2010
> • Mdl 605SS2 357 Magnum - 2012
> • Mdl 85SS2UL 38 Special - 2012
> • Mdl 425SS2 41 Magnum - 2012
> 
> All have performed superbly and I continue to shoot them all almost every week.
> 
> I have only encountered these problems.........
> • Mdl 85B2CH broke a firing pin (part# 19) after 11,000+ rounds. I replaced the firing pin & it's still going strong.
> • Mdl 85SS2UL had the cylinder stop (part# 44) wear down after 10,000 rounds. Called Taurus® and they shipped the part right away. Installed new cylinder stop and now the gun works fine.
> 
> Any time I had to send a gun in they fixed and returned it when they said they would. Specifically.....................
> • Mdl 617 developed excessive cylinder to forcing cone gap (.011") after almost 6,000 rounds. I sent it to Taurus® and they replaced the cylinder (part# 8) and adjusted the yoke (part# 9) *I've since put 3,000+ rounds through it and it's still going strong.
> • Mdl 605SS2 locked up after 5,500+ rounds. Sent the gun in and Taurus said the problem was not repairable. Taurus®in turn sent me a new gun.
> 
> I will not hesitate to buy additional Taurus® revolvers. They are an outstanding value.
> Here is a wealth of Taurus® information..........
> 
> Taurus Firearms Forum - TaurusArmed.net


----------



## badge851

No Sir. Semi autos just aren't my cup of tea.


----------



## shouldazagged

The only Taurus I've ever owned, an elderly Model 65 (tells you how old it was) .357 was rough-looking but quite reliable and had a fairly decent trigger. Thirty years ago I lived for a couple of years with a girlfriend who had been urged to buy a Taurus 85. I thought it was quite a nice little snubby---not the equal of a Smith J-frame, but smooth and solidly built. But I just recently started visiting gun forums again after some years, and it distresses me to read so many reports of erratic current Taurus quality. To my even greater dismay, I'm reading stories of spotty QC in Ruger and even S&W guns. Makes me damn glad my few remaining guns are older and first-class quality.

What's the problem here? Cost-cutting? Automated manufacture? Some of the stuff I've read about Ruger lately must have Bill Sr. twirling.


----------



## Philco

I think a part of the problem is that now, with the internet, one unhappy customer can post his complaints for thousands of others to read. In pre-internet days his sphere of influence would have been more limited, say to the good ole boys at the local gun shop or shooting range. Now he can impact the thinking of thousands of potential gun buyers witha few keystrokes. If two or three or more dissatisfied buyers find each other on a gun forum, you have what now appears to be a wave of faulty products hitting the market. I really do believe this creates a perception that quality control is lacking, but I suspect, in this day of litigation at the drop of a hat, quite the opposite is more likely true. I'm not saying a dud doesn't get out the door now and then, but I do think the impact of those duds is greatly magnified now. 
I have not one shread of evidence or data to support this theory but when did that stop anyone from posting an idea on an online forum. LOL


----------



## Couch Potato

berettabone said:


> What a suprise......:buttkick:


Yes, I am shocked to read about this! Next thing you know they will raid Rick's due to gambling.


----------



## shouldazagged

Good point, Philco. Hadn't really looked at it that way, but it makes a lot of sense.

I hope you're right and the QC isn't going to hell as badly as it appears in these forums.


----------



## USVI

You can save money on some things in life. Firearms are not a thing I would try to save money on. Buy the best you can afford and you will be happy more often than not.


----------



## ZeusApolloPatrol

Taurus is handing these out with every purchase now. I guess they now realize their product is crap and will probably let you down at the most inconvenientof times. LOL! I heard the new motto is "When it fails to go bang, just start slashing"


----------



## BigCityChief

couch potato said:


> yes, i am shocked to read about this! Next thing you know they will raid rick's due to gambling.


lol!!


----------



## Trooperc7

I own 2 taurus semi autos... Both have been perfect since day one... I wouldnt hesitate to buy more....I also own ruger, glock and s&w....All manufacturers have problems thats why they all have a customer service departments. 

Im not such a gun elitist that i would deny myself a good weapon at a good price....


----------



## jessexd45

Like any new gun, all have a warranty. If you bought and it failed the first time, I would have sent it back with a piece of my mind about their product at least.


----------



## berettatoter

Poor Taurus, just can't get a break.:watching:


----------



## berettabone

This is one of many forums highlighting the problems with the Taurus brand. When people, through their own experiences, tell me that something is a piece of crap, I tend to listen. What do they have to gain by lying? Caveat Emptor. If you have been one of the lucky, good for you.


Philco said:


> I think a part of the problem is that now, with the internet, one unhappy customer can post his complaints for thousands of others to read. In pre-internet days his sphere of influence would have been more limited, say to the good ole boys at the local gun shop or shooting range. Now he can impact the thinking of thousands of potential gun buyers witha few keystrokes. If two or three or more dissatisfied buyers find each other on a gun forum, you have what now appears to be a wave of faulty products hitting the market. I really do believe this creates a perception that quality control is lacking, but I suspect, in this day of litigation at the drop of a hat, quite the opposite is more likely true. I'm not saying a dud doesn't get out the door now and then, but I do think the impact of those duds is greatly magnified now.
> I have not one shread of evidence or data to support this theory but when did that stop anyone from posting an idea on an online forum. LOL


----------



## IamArmed

Philco said:


> I think a part of the problem is that now, with the internet, one unhappy customer can post his complaints for thousands of others to read. In pre-internet days his sphere of influence would have been more limited, say to the good ole boys at the local gun shop or shooting range. Now he can impact the thinking of thousands of potential gun buyers witha few keystrokes. If two or three or more dissatisfied buyers find each other on a gun forum, you have what now appears to be a wave of faulty products hitting the market. I really do believe this creates a perception that quality control is lacking, but I suspect, in this day of litigation at the drop of a hat, quite the opposite is more likely true. I'm not saying a dud doesn't get out the door now and then, but I do think the impact of those duds is greatly magnified now.
> I have not one shread of evidence or data to support this theory but when did that stop anyone from posting an idea on an online forum. LOL


While the individual that posted the above quoted post only has a few posts, and I only hve 1. what he says makes a lot of sense.

I own one heck of a lot of firearms and to be honest do not have a problem with any of them. This includes, S&W, Colt, Ruger, Glock, Hipoint carbine, Kreigoff shotgun and yes Taurus. Also I shoot all of them...Lots. I maintain them and they treat me well, and I return the favor.

Lets be realistic here. If Taurus was as bad as many of these posters claim, they would not be in business.

Also tired of hearing those people say...save up and get a better one. As if costing more is the god of all answers. If so Glock should not be that great of a gun as they are not a top of the line cost. Of course we have a lot of Glock haters also. I guess that is why they make vanilla and chocolate ice cream...different people like different things.

Oh well this is my first post here.


----------



## marvin1

Hi Guys and ladies too, just wanted to say you folks that think Taurus is crap need to watch Jesse Duff shoot in completion with her Taurus, not only does she shoot round after blazing round without a malfuntion, she is also the world champion, I watched her on American shooter yesterday, she competed with a bunch of swat officers, not only did she and her Taurus win, but she was through shooting all her targets before the guys were half way through there's, I really got a kick out of watching her shoot, she uses a Taurus 1911, and she and her gun are bad to the bone. marvin1


----------



## TAPnRACK

I'm sure she's not using an off the shelf Taurus either...

I wonder how she would do on a SWAT entry team in a drug house with real threats hiding around corners instead of paper targets?


----------



## paratrooper

One of the downsides to buying a Taurus is, it'll never be worth more than the exact moment you pay for it. 

In other words, they do not appreciate in value. That speaks volumes, whether you like them or not. I've bought and sold lots of firearms over the years. I buy quality and know that down the road, if I should decide to sell, I'll at least get my money back. But, 99 times out of 100, I make money. 

And, I know that I would never carry any Taurus for self-protection. There are other brands and it tends to be a short list.


----------



## schyfy

When I was first looking to purchase a handgun I was looking at taurus because the price. The guy at the gun store said I'm better off buying a rock. Ended up getting a Beretta and love it. Glad he told me that reading this now


----------



## Mark Mck

I own several handguns and shoot them all. I have a Tarus TCP 380 and a 24/7 G2 compact in 9mm and both are excellent handguns. The 24/7 g2 compact has been shot a fair amount and is very accurate. The trigger had a bit of creep but no stacking initially. The more I've shot it, the smoother the trigger pulls. The magazine release required more pressure than I generally need to apply to drop the magazine initially and this also has improved with use. I have had some issues with adjusting the sights as I've wanted to lower my point of impact and I've adjusted the rear sight but I get very little change in he point of impact. I've shot it out to 25 yds and as long as I have a 6 o'clock hold, the gun stays on target and groups well. These two plus a tracker revolver is my extent of exposure with Tarus and I thus far have been pleased. Tarus also has a lifetime warranty which I like.


----------



## Pistol Pete

I sold Taurus guns for several years at a big box. It seemed like you had about a 50/50 chance on them. Even revolvers came back but mostly the small semi autos. I won't buy another new one. I would buy a used 92 if I could shoot it first.


----------



## Stengun

Howdy,

Gee, it's funny how you can take the word "Taurus" and remove it and add in the word "Glock" or if your on a Glock forum add the word "1911" and that's everyone's opinion too. 

As a proud owner of 3 Taurus handguns, 2 SA revolvers and a semi-auto I have to disagree with the OP's story. 

Paul


----------



## paratrooper

Stengun said:


> Howdy,
> 
> Gee, it's funny how you can take the word "Taurus" and remove it and add in the word "Glock" or if your on a Glock forum add the word "1911" and that's everyone's opinion too.
> 
> As a proud owner of 3 Taurus handguns, 2 SA revolvers and a semi-auto I have to disagree with the OP's story.
> 
> Paul


Naw, Taurus is what it is, and never will be anything else.

In other words, it'll never be thought of as a high-quality firearm.


----------



## berettatoter

paratrooper said:


> Naw, Taurus is what it is, and never will be anything else.
> 
> In other words, it'll never be thought of as a high-quality firearm.


They have some great guns, I have had four Taurus products in the past, but occasionally you get a real lemon. One of the four I had had some serious extractor issues for some reason, even after two trips back to the factory, but the other three were great.


----------



## paratrooper

berettatoter said:


> They have some great guns, I have had four Taurus products in the past, but occasionally you get a real lemon. One of the four I had had some serious extractor issues for some reason, even after two trips back to the factory, but the other three were great.


That's mostly what I hear about Taurus. It's hit or miss, for the most part.

When it comes to firearms, I just can't do hit or miss. :smt018


----------



## asm

Bisley said:


> There are two kinds of Taurus owners - the ones who have a good one, and the ones who have had a bad one. There seems to be an equal amount of both types.


There is a third type like myself. I own 3 Taurus guns and they are all flawless guns.


----------



## malonezn1972

deskjockey12 said:


> I already wasted $ and don't plan to waste my time too. Nothing will sway me in favor of this mfg. but I know many seem to be good with their products so it appears to be a roll of dice. What makes a FOrd guy versus a Chevy guy? There is room for everyone in this world so great for those with a good Taurus experience. But anyone sthinking of buying one should be prepared to be disappointed because it appears a bad outcome is more likely with this mfg than any other gun maker out there.


My exact sentiments about Bersa. Lots of Bersa owners love theirs. I bought one, and will never buy another one. As the old saying goes, you only get one chance to make a first impression.


----------



## Kat3eWhit

I've been tempted a time or two to buy Taurus, but always passed.


----------



## Idahokid

Philco said:


> I think a part of the problem is that now, with the internet, one unhappy customer can post his complaints for thousands of others to read. In pre-internet days his sphere of influence would have been more limited, say to the good ole boys at the local gun shop or shooting range. Now he can impact the thinking of thousands of potential gun buyers witha few keystrokes. If two or three or more dissatisfied buyers find each other on a gun forum, you have what now appears to be a wave of faulty products hitting the market. I really do believe this creates a perception that quality control is lacking, but I suspect, in this day of litigation at the drop of a hat, quite the opposite is more likely true. I'm not saying a dud doesn't get out the door now and then, but I do think the impact of those duds is greatly magnified now.
> I have not one shread of evidence or data to support this theory but when did that stop anyone from posting an idea on an online forum. LOL


 I have seen the same complaint from the same person on several forums and even on Buds.I think you are correct.It runs wild.


----------



## Idahokid

I just bought a PT809 and really like it.It shoots good and hits what I aim it at.I really like the trigger on the 24/7 also.The PT92 or 24/7 will be my next purchase.


----------



## squirrelsniper

I currently own three Taurus revolvers,a model 85 with one of the smoothest trigger pulls I have ever felt, a 990 Tracker and a .44 Raging Bull and owned a couple more in the past that I sold to a buddy. never had the least bit of trouble from any of them.


----------



## RK3369

It seems there are about equally divided opinions. I unfortunately have become biased against Taurus for a couple reasons: First, I bought a used PT 22 on GB relatively inexpensively ($170 or so as I recall), took it to the range the first time and ran about 200 rounds through it, then, no bang. Took it home and disassembled the gun and slide, firing pin end had broken off. I figure, no problem, I'll just call and get another. Well, now I find the second reason I don't like Taurus. Over the course of about 5 days worth of trying and probably 25 phone call attempts, I could never get anyone to answer a GD phone at any of Taurus' posted numbers. I tried early morning, mid day, early evening, probably 20 or 25 different times over these days and no one would ever pick up a phone anywhere at any place I tried to transfer the call. Now maybe it's a problem with their phone carrier or something, but for whatever reason I could never get an answer from anyone in the company. Now for the third reason. Went onto the Taurus Armed forum and complained about not being able to contact anyone in CS, while there are many on there just "raving" about how great and improved Taurus' CS is (Bull, imo), and I post about never being able to contact anyone, all I need is a firing pin, I can install it myself, etc, etc, and I find out through the website that Taurus has so called "restricted" parts that they won't sell. The firing pin is one of those. I can replace a firing pin and fit it correctly so it's not a big deal for me but Taurus is apparently very concerned about being sued for product liability, etc, so on the website everyone says send it back and they will fix it for free. Fine, now my problem is I can't find a local FFL who will ship it out for me. Even my own receiving FFL says he doesn't want to ship guns out. So the only other option if I can't get hold of Taurus is to send it to them UPS or FEDEX and it's $80 or more to ship it one way. Why the H*ll would I want to spend $80 to ship back a pistol for a free repair when the gun only cost me about $170 or so to begin with? Makes no sense to me. So there I am, broken PT22, can't buy a firing pin anywhere I've looked on the net, not from Taurus, nor any parts supplier I can find, can't find a used one on GB. So as a result of this Chinese Fire Drill, this is my first and last Taurus. I do a lot of my own work on the guns I own and not being able to get parts is a big problem for me. I won't buy a brand that I can't get parts for, because invariably, especially on less expensive guns, something always breaks. So parts availability is a must and Taurus wont sell them to the general public. I don't need to buy a Taurus under those circumstances. So there's my $.02 worth on Taurus.


----------



## rexherring

Three Taurus revolvers and one PT145 .45 semi auto....no problems at all. Will probably buy more.


----------



## paratrooper

Taurus is what it is. Nothing more......nothing less. As long as people continue to buy and believe in them, they will continue to make them. 

I don't know if that's a good thing or not, but it's not going to effect me in the least. At best odds of 50% being a good or bad firearm, those odds are still too low for me, especially when it comes to firearms. 

I carried one on my hip for almost 30 yrs. I can and will say this. It wasn't a Taurus. :watching:


----------



## MoMan

I have 3 Taurus revolvers:
Raging Bull 454 casull
Tracker 992, 22lr/22mag
Model 94, 22lr.
All have been rock solid. Just for the record, I do own other revolvers to compare them to. I have 2 S&W's and a Colt! Why do I have the Taurus revolvers... because I wanted them, and I was not about to let other people's opinions dissuade what I was going to buy! I have numerous semi-autos, none of which are Taurus... only because I don't need one! If someone doesn't like a particular manufacturer that's fine, but to go on a rampage and make it their mission to do everything but call anyone who owns that particular brand an idiot for buying one is ridiculous in my book!
Oh, yea... I have had some other major manufacturer's handguns that I didn't care for and sold off, or traded in. Some just weren't what I'd hope they would have been, others broke... and some were just pieces of crap! Sure I told my buddies at my sportsmen's club, but I certainly wouldn't try to talk them out of making a purchase they wanted to make!


----------



## KeithC.

I have not found a .22 revolver yet with a double action trigger pull I can tolerate. Seems they have to put heavier springs in them. 

Oddly, the lightest double action trigger pull I have ever experienced in a revolver was just last week with a Rossi .357 snubnose. Much lighter than my S&W, Ruger or Dan Wesson pistols. So light in fact that it startled me each time it broke. I have wondered about the quality of that gun ever since (taurus now owns them). So your report is alarming. I guess I will try something else.


----------



## berettatoter

My experiences with Taurus have been about 60% good, and 40% bad. I have owned a Model 85, which ran great for a good amount of time. I had a PT-22 that was a disaster, and a Model 111 that was also a garbage pistol. I had a Model 738 that was good, and a Model 709 that ran good, but the gun just felt "funny" in my hands while shooting it. That about sums it up for me. :mrgreen:


----------



## Tangof

I must be really lucky, I own both the PT92 and 99, plus a M94 and M96 in .22LR. A M66 in .357 and a Taurus .38 Brazilian Police turn in. I have no complaints with any of them. I've actually had more sneers at my Glock 21 than at the Taurus guns.


----------



## lapetrarca53

My PT738 has been 100% reliable over 500 rounds as well as my PT709 Slim which is approaching 1200 trouble free rounds. No complaints here.


----------



## HighlandLofts

I,ve owned two Taurus PT140s, I gave one to my son and sold the other one. Just not my cup of tea. I bought the second one from some one who needed some cash "Right Now" to replace their circut breaker box on their house, It was cheap enough. After a month or so I called him to see if he wanted it back and he said he bought another gun. I sold it at a $75 profit and bought something else. I then bought a stainless Model 94 - 22LR revoler, Nice looking gun and felt good to handle, but the trigger SUCKED! I sold that right after taking it out to do some shooting, That one took a hike as well. 
Then a friend bought a 709 Slimline 9mm, Another bad trigger,you pull the trigger almost all the way back and you think you have it as far as it will go and then you get a responce. He paid way to much for that gun, $419 with sales tax from a Pawn Shop, Cabelas just had the same gun on sale for $319. 
I have another friend that is setting pretty high on the hog, Money is no option for him, what hewants he can get with out batting on eye. He owns well over a hundred guns. His first choice to carry concealed is a Tauus Model 85. I know a few other guys who love their model 85 revolvers, I personally never shot one but if I ever see one cheap enough I'll try one out. I don't need any more handguns, I have fifteen of them. I have several on my "Need to pick up list" S&W 29 Classic, S&W 686, Kimber Eclipse maybe a Raptor, Ruger Alasken 44mag, Ruger SP101 - 357 mag 3", Taurus Judge 45/410. 

From all I see on the Taurus is it's hit or miss on quality, What do you except from a low end gun made with cheap labor. Even the high end guns have flaws, but not as many. 

I have a Bond Cowboy Defender 45/410 and love it, I want a stainless Taurus Judge for a car gun, the Bond is OK but having three more shots in the gun would be an added bonus.


----------



## 44magFMJ

Taurus firearms are not the same quality, generally speaking, as guns that cost more. That's why they cost less. The reason Taurus can sell for less is that 1) country of manufacture, 2) cheap not-so-skilled labor, so those of you expecting Smith & Wesson revolver quality at Taurus prices are kidding themselves. You get what you pay for. They're still good guns and have a big following. Would you be bashing a Hi Point firearm for not looking or handling like a Smith? I've had problems with Taurus firearms too, but I sent them back for service & they took care of the problem.


----------



## jm38

I've owned 2, a 24/7 G2 and an 809B both in 9mm. They are fairly accurate, but the specs are crap. They are rather loosely manufactured, a lot worse than the Sigma or the SW9VE and the really bad downside is there is no resale value. They do make good paper weights.


----------



## Cait43

I own a Taurus with 91,000 miles on odometer and have had no major problems...... Oh duh!!! We are talking firearms... Whoops......


----------



## BigCityChief

Cait43 said:


> I own a Taurus with 91,000 miles on odometer and have had no major problems...... Oh duh!!! We are talking firearms... Whoops......


Yeah - The only Taurus I'd ever consider owning has a steering wheel.


----------

